# Walking Staff using the Router Crafter



## summerspa (Apr 16, 2011)

Was at a craft show a few weeks back with some canes for sale and a scoutmaster asked if I did staffs. I told him I hadn't but would give it a try.
Since the lathes and the router crafter can't take more than about 36 inches I had to make it in two pieces. Of course, since the stock i used is only 36 inches long it all worked out nicely. I turned a 1 inch dowel end on the top and drilled a 1 inch hole in the bottom and then used 15 minute epoxy to put it together.

The wood is Indian don'tknow that I get from my daughter-in-law's shipping company.
It is dunnage that ships steel towers into the states. I know it comes from India, but I don't know the species of wood.

The sections were rough turned on the lathe, fluted on the router crafter, then finish sanded on the lathe.
I used 2 pound shellac to seal the wood and bring out the grain, the polish it using the Bealle system.

Hope you enjoy the view.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

quite a nice job on that staff..lots of decoration. My only suggestion is that shellac won't hold up if the item is used outdoors (dirt/wet etc) You might want to hit it with an outdoor appropriate finish. thanks for sharing this and enjoy your forays!


----------

